# Lapis Blue VW Golf R Detail Featuring Kamikaze Miyabi and ISM! [PIC HEAVY]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So my good mate Adam called me up and said he had just picked up a new beast, a brand spankin new VW Golf R manual in the gorgeous Lapis Blue colour! He was seriously disappointed in how the dealer presented it to him, covered is swirls etc, which as we all know is an all too common story.....

Some of you guys might remember his old BMW M135i from one of my previous details.










Anyway, I told him not to worry, we can sort anything. This car in this colour deserves something very special, and very special it got. It was decided on that it will be coated with Kamikaze, a base layer of Miyabi, then a top layer Kamikaze ISM should be more than capable to get the most out of the metallic paint.

The car as presented when Adam dropped it off in the afternoon. Looking a bit flat for a brand new car just delivered.
































































Sorry no wash pics, had to crack on so Adam could go home but we gave the car a good decon wash which consisted of a soak with CT18 through the foam gun, very thorough panel wipe wipe down to remove any dealer applied crap, then a good wash. The panels were smooth, so didn't need the clay. It was already an improvement just with a good wash hahaha!

So on to the next morning with the fun stuff, the polishing!

Nice and healthy levels of paint all over the car. Pretty consistent too.










This is what the car looked like all over. Swirls absolutely everywhere. The bonnet and roof had some funky water streak marks on them too unfortunately.



















I had a play around with a few combos, and settled on HD Cut on Rupes Yellow pad, and Meguiars 205 on Rupes white pad. The bonnet and roof both got an extra cutting step to start with, HD Cut on a Buff & Shine microfiber pad. The Rupes Bigfoot 21 was used on the big panels, and the Rupes Duetto was used in the tighter stuff. It's handy to have a combo of machines!




























The paint responded extremely nicely, now looking glossy as ****!!!





































On to the front bumper. Time to put the Kamikaze 3" backing plate on the Rupes Duetto! These backing plates are seriously a work of art! Very high quality piece. They space the pad out nicely too, nothing gets caught.



















HD Cut was used on a LC 4" orange CCS pad to clean up the bumper.



















That was followed by Meguiar's 205 on a LC 4" white CCS pad to gloss it up.



















The headlights were done with the 205 and LC white pad too.










Hard to see, but here is a quick 50/50. Compounded on the left, untouched on the right.










Here's a scratch mark on the bumper










Scratch mark all gone!










Loving this Lapis blue colour! The metallic paint is now looking pretty sweet indeed!










Now moving on to the B pillars. I remind you that this is meant to be a new car!!!



















HD Compound with a 3" microfiber pad was used for cutting out this mess.




























Much better, all scratches and swirl marks gone! But still not perfect. Haze from the compounding remains.



















Meguiars 205 on a LC 4" white CCS pad was used to bring this back to perfection.



















Now that's more like it!




























The door jambs were given a clean up with Meguiar's 205 on a HD red applicator pad. Cleaned up nicely, ready for a coat of Kamikaze Miyabi. Yep, even the door jambs get a coating!




























I really like this interior! It feels very comfortable, with a well designed layout.




























The next morning, with the polishing all done it's inspection time! The little blue beast was given a thorough wipe down with panel wipe.



















Looking absolutely awesome! Looking like a sexy little gloss monster!




























Time for a move out in the sun. It doesn't matter how good you're lighting is, nothing beats the sun for a proper inspection!














































Here's some polish residue that I missed. You certainly don't want to make this permanent by sealing over with a coating, and why I always make the extra effort to inspect the car in the sun.




























With all the paint sorted, it's now on to coating time!










I'm liking these suede microfiber cloths! They actually wrap around the applicator! So much easier to use than the regular generic cloths!














































Kamikaze Miyabi being loaded ready to apply.










The Miyabi is nice and very easy to apply. With a loaded applicater, I was able to apply to a 1/4 bonnet at a time to give you an idea of working area.










Bonnet done and hazing up nicely. Easy to work with the Miyabi and get a nice and even coat. Plenty of work time even in the heat and humidity that I have to deal with!










Yep, the door jambs got a coat of the Kamikaze Miyabi too!



















Adam helping with the wipe down, being mesmerized by the gloss!



















The paint is looking really special wearing the Kamikaze Miyabi! I'm very happy with how this has turned out, and more importantly, so is Adam!



















Time for a break to let the Kamikaze Miyabi set up a bit before layering it in the Kamikaze ISM.










Moving back into it, time for the icing on the cake. Bring on the Kamikaze ISM baby!










The Kamikaze ISM applies a fair bit thicker than other coatings, but still spreads very well. It's sort of like honey.




























Wipe off is a little bit trickier too, it's a bit tacky. Reminds me of Meguiar's #7 actually. Nothing is hard about it, but it's very important to have good lighting so you don't leave any residue on the paint.










Kamikaze coatings all applied, looking sexy as hell! Out in the sun for a bit of a bake before Adam takes his baby home!



























































































Later on after a while in the sun, the coatings are still hardening and darkening up a bit. I really love the look of the Lapis blue, and now it looks spectacular with the Kamikaze treatment! (changed camera settings too!)




































































































Absolutely love this shot!










So to end, I'm very proud about how this one turned out. More importantly, Adam the owner is over the moon with the result. He says it's much better than what he expected! He's now the proud owner that he should have been when he picked it up from the dealers!

The Kamikaze coatings have impressed the hell out of me yet again! They are no BS the best coatings I have ever used, and the results speak for themselves! Highly recommend, even for beginners. The Japanese just know how to get it done! These are obviously made up to a high standard, not down to a low price.....

I'm loving my Rupes Duetto too, I should have got one when they came out last year! It seems a lot nicer and better built than my Bigfoot 21!

As usual, Thanks for looking! Questions and comments welcome!


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, fantastic work mate! What a beast!! Been tempted or a while to try some kamikaze stuff, this may have just leaned me in the right direction


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Great work !
Stunning car again , well done !
Fully agree with the coating only used Miyabi but it's as easy as it gets to use .
Similar to you I got a Bigfoot but just a 15 instead of a 21 and a 75 instead of a duetto 12!
The duetto is great bought it 3-4 month ago detailed my car with it just a tread .
The backing plate I saw at wax stock were not for sale but the build quality and attention to detail are just impressive .


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## J90ELB (Jan 4, 2010)

Superb job, and what a finish on it.... never seen that kamikaze coatings before so might look into that


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great finish fella and what a nice colour that blue is


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice! Did you notice any improving after ISM or why you layered it?


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job I had exactly the same issues with my R when I got it in June (the one you detailed in an exact match). I must have forgotten to specify the no swirl option when I ordered it...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning work Matt, I'm also loving my set of Kamikaze backing plates with my Duetto, seriously high quality pieces. Only downside is having to wait before changing pads because of the heat retention. I've recently done a Lapiz Blue Golf R as well and was blown away by the colour, the 22PLE took it to another level!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

indianbelters said:


> Wow, fantastic work mate! What a beast!! Been tempted or a while to try some kamikaze stuff, this may have just leaned me in the right direction





J90ELB said:


> Superb job, and what a finish on it.... never seen that kamikaze coatings before so might look into that


Cheers! 

Yep, I can't recommend the Kamikaze coatings enough! They're expensive, but they are extremely high quality. Although it really isn't a concern of mine, they are VOC free and non-stinky! Nice and easy to use, very nice results! Hell, I even pay full retail for them! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

obelix1 said:


> Great work !
> Stunning car again , well done !
> Fully agree with the coating only used Miyabi but it's as easy as it gets to use .
> Similar to you I got a Bigfoot but just a 15 instead of a 21 and a 75 instead of a duetto 12!
> ...


Thanks mate! :thumb:

I was pretty much settled on getting the Mini, until I seen the Kamikaze backing plates. Although I think you can use the 5" backing plate on the Mini, I thought I would have more flexibility the other way around. I'd like to get some of the sanding discs to have a play around with too. I'm very happy with my choice, and who knows, I still might buy a Mini down the track too! 

The little Kamikaze backing plate cost me a fortune haha, but after using it I'm going to order the Kamikaze 5" backing plate for it! I'll be able to use the 5" backing plate on my Bigfoot 21 as well!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb results & a great right up. That's how a golf R should look


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Nice! Did you notice any improving after ISM or why you layered it?


Yes, we noticed improvement with the final Kamikaze ISM layer. The Kamikaze Miyabi added nice gloss and brought out some nice richness in the paint. It was still darkening up when we applied the Kamikaze ISM, so we didn't get to see the full effect, I really do believe it takes a few days.

The Kamikaze ISM added a bit more wetness to the paint, and added the wonderful polarising effect that gets the most out of the metallic paint. Again, it takes a fair while to fully cure and see the full effect.

We noticed the difference the most with the coatings on the door handles actually, it was amazing to see! The paint looked like it was just floating there and was a mile deep!

Just with the time we had before the car went home, you could really see the paint take on a nice layered candy blue painted effect! The depth added was very welcome as this paint is a very fine metallic. There's no way you can get this effect by using a regular wax or sealant! 

This Golf R was always going to get two layers regardless, for maximum protection. The choice was made to use both the Kamikaze Miyabi and ISM rather than one or the other, because you seem to get the best out of both coatings using them this way. :thumb:


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> Thanks mate! :thumb:
> 
> I was pretty much settled on getting the Mini, until I seen the Kamikaze backing plates. Although I think you can use the 5" backing plate on the Mini, I thought I would have more flexibility the other way around. I'd like to get some of the sanding discs to have a play around with too. I'm very happy with my choice, and who knows, I still might buy a Mini down the track too!
> 
> The little Kamikaze backing plate cost me a fortune haha, but after using it I'm going to order the Kamikaze 5" backing plate for it! I'll be able to use the 5" backing plate on my Bigfoot 21 as well!


Maybe we should ask clean and shiny if they could organise a group buy for the backing plates ?
Only saw them outside the Euro zone to buy which means import tax -
Would thing a few guys would want one or even 2 for their rupes polisher !


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Fantastic work - looks lovely.

I kind of prefer the M135i in EB though to the R.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning work Matty :thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Really nice work there! What process did you use to remove the scratch?


----------



## G6rrf (Aug 29, 2015)

Could I use Meg 205 on the lip of my boot/bumper like you did with the door shuts??? I have some slight scratches from taking things out of my boot. Looks incredible!!!!!


----------



## dragstar (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! Great finish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

obelix1 said:


> Maybe we should ask clean and shiny if they could organise a group buy for the backing plates ?
> Only saw them outside the Euro zone to buy which means import tax -
> Would thing a few guys would want one or even 2 for their rupes polisher !


I'm in Australia haha! But yeah, I can see them being a popular item at least for the more serious enthusiasts as well as the pro's. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAW73 said:


> Fantastic work - looks lovely.
> 
> I kind of prefer the M135i in EB though to the R.


Thanks mate!

I've always hated the look of the BMW hatch to be honest, but the little coupe would be nice! I like the look of the new M2!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ljh1991 said:


> Really nice work there! What process did you use to remove the scratch?


Cheers!

The bumper scratch? That actually came out really easy with the HD Cut on the 4" LC orange pad with the Duetto. It wasn't really that deep at all luckily. 205 on the white pad for the gloss. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

G6rrf said:


> Could I use Meg 205 on the lip of my boot/bumper like you did with the door shuts??? I have some slight scratches from taking things out of my boot. Looks incredible!!!!!


Yes mate, no problems doing that. If the marks are a bit deep, you might have better success by using Meg's Ultimate Compound when working by hand. :thumb:


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

Golf r's are lovely at the best of times but this is fantastic , best colour aswel great really great work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

D7ntk said:


> Golf r's are lovely at the best of times but this is fantastic , best colour aswel great really great work


Cheers! Yep, love this colour! :thumb:


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunning! I'm sold, ISM it is for my giulietta!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice work as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

epic!


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic thread! Very Very impressive, Love the new golf Rs fantastic weapon of choice. I'd be taking it back with all that damage on as new!! Lol ridiculous!


----------

